# waters broke 32+4



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi, my waters have broken at 32+4, currently on maternity ward being monitored, my cervix is closed and no contractions. I've been given a steroid injection and antibiotic.  If all goes well how long could I continue to gestate for? Also as I'll be being monitored every few days do I cancel my community midwife apt at 34 wks?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Jols 

They will probably aim to get you to 34 wks. But they will monitor you for any signs of infection and if any concerns with you or baby then they are likely to deliver baby. 

The steroids are to  mature baby's lungs so if born early the lungs will be more prepared. Ask them when you are next seen about your 34 week appointment. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like they are gonna deliver at 34 wks as you said, not sure if c section or vbirth as he is still lying diagonally across the cervix. Ive been monitored loads today and keep getting cord compression at least once a hour.

So looks like I won't make it to my 34(+3) commumity midwife apt.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Update - was scanned last night as they were struggling to find a food position for heart monitor, baby was head down but on a diagonal. Got to sleep for an hour and he turned breech and I had dilated to btwn 8-9 cm, thwy tried v birth but ended up needing an emergency c section. Baby weighs 3lb 3oz


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations on your arrival Jols. 

Not a bad weight for 32wks xxxxx


----------

